# Als Ursula von der Leyen erfuhr was für ein Amt für sie vorgesehen ist (1x)



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

​


----------



## ILoveBambi (16 Dez. 2013)

Superbild!

Ich kann diese vonderLaien einfach nicht leiden.

Damals dachte ich immer "schlimmer als die Birne kann es einfach nicht werden" - ich habe mich getäuscht, denn es kam das Merkelchen. Bei der hab ich auch immer geglaubt,, dass es nicht mehr schlimmer geht. Irren ist halt menschlich


----------



## wolf2000 (16 Dez. 2013)

Und das neue Tarnmuster besteht aus Pastellfarben mit einem hauch von Pink und Rosa.


----------



## Thommydoc (16 Dez. 2013)

man sagte schon "Schlimmer gehts nimmer" - aber mit dieser neuen GroKo - das ist Volksverarschung, Wählerbetrug - wir werden wohl noch richtig für diesen Wahnsinn bezahlen dürfen ! :angry:


----------



## Harry1982 (16 Dez. 2013)

Bezahlen muss der dumme Steuerzahler so oder so. Egal welche Deppen an der Macht sind.


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Nichts gegen Frauen, aber als Verteidigungsministerin?
Die Truppe lacht sich krank!


----------



## Death Row (16 Dez. 2013)

Wenn man sich zu solchen Entscheidungen äußern will, muss man immer gleich hinterherlegen, dass man ja eben nicht gegen die Rechte der Frauen ist. Aber hier muss ich ganz klar sagen, dass man wohl aus Trotz eine Frau eben eine Frau in diese Position reingedrängt hat. Hauptsache es ist eine Frau. DAS ist mein Problem daran -.-


----------



## Zeus40 (17 Dez. 2013)

Hoffentlich machen WIR nicht eines Tages solch ein Gesicht...


----------



## krawutz (17 Dez. 2013)

Ich weiß gar nicht, wo da ein Problem sein soll. Es war schon immer so, dass die wenigsten Minister etwas von ihren Fachbereichen verstanden haben. Ihre einzige Aufgabe besteht darin, diesen Umstand vor und in der Öffentlichkeit geschickt zu verbergen.


----------



## Chamser81 (17 Dez. 2013)

krawutz schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, wo da ein Problem sein soll. Es war schon immer so, dass die wenigsten Minister etwas von ihren Fachbereichen verstanden haben. Ihre einzige Aufgabe besteht darin, diesen Umstand vor und in der Öffentlichkeit geschickt zu verbergen.



Genauso ist es. Das z.B. ein Gröhe Gesundheitsminister wird hat ja auch nur einen politischen aber keinen fachlichen Hintergrund. 

Die echte Arbeit leisten ganz andere Leute im Hintergrund. Im Endeffekt sind die Minister/innen nur das Gesicht ihres Ministeriums wenn auch sie sicher ein paar eigene Nuancen immer einbringen können!
Auch andere Länder wie Frankreich, Niederlande, Norwegen usw. hatten und haben weibliche Verteidigungsminister und daran ist die jeweilige Armee auch nicht zugrunde gegangen.

Als politisch sehr interessierter Mensch und als ehemaliger Zeitsoldat mit Auslandseinsatz war ich natürlich von dieser Personalie auch sehr überrascht und habe mir sofort vorgestellt wie dies in der Truppe ankommen wird. Ich denke das sie mehrheitlich positiv ankommen wird. Sie wird den Soldaten (gerade in Afghanistan) ein ganz anderes Gefühl vermitteln als der eher kühl wirkende de Maizière. Auch wird sie aufgrund ihrer Beliebtheit (fragt mich nicht warum aber ist halt so) der Bundeswehr mehr Aufmerksamkeit und Interesse bringen.
Aber eins ist auch klar. Ich stimme den politischen Beobachtern absolut zu wenn sie meinen das dies DER Test aus der Union für von der Leyen wird. Wenn sie dieses schwierige Amt 4 Jahre übersteht und der BW auch etwas mehr Anerkennung bringt dann wird sie die Nachfolgerin von Merkel, da bin ich mir ganz sicher!


----------



## romanderl (17 Dez. 2013)

Yeahhhh


----------



## BlueLynne (18 Dez. 2013)

: jetzt kann sie mal einen Panzer fahren .... toll


----------



## Sierae (18 Dez. 2013)

*Frau Ursula von der Leyen packt es! *


----------



## CukeSpookem (19 Dez. 2013)

Solange Ursel das Militär verwaltet, kann ich mich entspannt zurücklehnen, weil ich mir absolut sicher sein kann,
dass kein böser Feind an unseren Grenzen herumdroht ...
... nur am Hindukusch wundert sich ein einsamer Taliban über die Berge deutscher Sandsäcke -
die hatten dort gar kein Hochwasser ............


----------



## netta (20 Dez. 2013)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Frauen, aber als Verteidigungsministerin?
> Die Truppe lacht sich krank!


Die Truppe wird sich denken endlich mal ein richtiger Kerl


----------



## netta (29 Dez. 2013)

Sie hat zuhause ja auch schon so etwas wie ne' Privatarmee


----------

